# The Beautiful Rebecca



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 21, 2008)

These are really great, and she's a very beautiful bride! But the touching up you did for her face got in her hair and her hair looks almost...pasty. Especially 1 and 7. Simple layer masking should alleviate that during processing.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll post the actual file, because she has crazy good skin.  Back in a sec.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

Before:





After:





But you know what, on both images you mentioned, and only those images, I used Technicolor Dream world. I utilized a mask on the complete layer, and then erased her back to normal. I wonder if my opacity wasn't set high enough.
Anyhoo, thanks, that helps.

OH, BTW, since I've posted the before and after: I tucked the tummy and upper arm, got rid of the armpit line, got rid of the vein in her forhead, highlighted the hair, and amped the background using TDW, erasing bride on layer mask.


----------



## scubabear6 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fantastic as always!!


----------



## EricBrian (Mar 21, 2008)

They are great... Number 9 is my fav!


----------



## JIP (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual!!! how lucky you are to have such gorgeous location and an equally attractive bride.


----------



## raider (Mar 21, 2008)

surface blur?


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 21, 2008)

Amazing work, as always. I think you're my idol!


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful! 

Isn't that Thistle Hill?  I got married there!


----------



## butterflygirl (Mar 22, 2008)

Every time I see your photos I'm in awe! Gorgeous! My fav is 5!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 22, 2008)

5 is my favorite as well!  But I love em all.   excellent job she will love them!


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 23, 2008)

Love them! Half of your processing explanation went way over my head!  LOL


----------



## A&A_Lane (Mar 25, 2008)

LOVE your work!  Great job...and beautiful bride!


May I ask....what is Technicolor Dream world? Thanks!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 25, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Isn't that Thistle Hill? I got married there!


 
Yep, it's Thistle Hill.  You can rent the whole place out to shoot for $150 for two hours which is a pretty killer deal, IMO.

Congratulations on you wedding.  That place is awesome!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you guys for the kind words. She chose to enlarge #5 which was my personal favorite too!

Hi A&A, Technicolor Dream World is one of the Boutwell Actions from the set I love so much. I don't use it very often, because it's pretty heavy duty, but it's a fun one to play with. It's a "people killer", so when you use it, you should use it as a layer mask. It's awesome on landscape shots though, which I was probably what it was designed for.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 25, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Yep, it's Thistle Hill.  You can rent the whole place out to shoot for $150 for two hours which is a pretty killer deal, IMO.
> 
> Congratulations on you wedding.  That place is awesome!



I didn't know that!  We did my bridal elsewhere and then just had the wedding pictures there.  That is good to know if I ever decide to do a wedding, but that won't be anytime soon, unless a friend convinces me.  It seems stressful!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 25, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> I didn't know that! We did my bridal elsewhere and then just had the wedding pictures there. That is good to know if I ever decide to do a wedding, but that won't be anytime soon, unless a friend convinces me. It seems stressful!


 
It's stressful at first, but after a while, it's just another job.  Think of it this way....you get to do what you love (taking photographs) at a PARTY every weekend.  Yay!

Yeah, check out Thistle Hill for portait shoots even.  When you call, ask for Brian.  He's really cool and helpful.


----------



## quickshot (Mar 25, 2008)

It looks like she'd been smiling for a while because her smile doesn't seem as natural anymore. Same with her hand in no. 3, imho. But i'm far from ever being able to shoot this beautifully, so I shouldn't nit pick about that. I do really like number 8. It puts her on a very humble, awarding, "_i_-am-the-bride-today!" pedestal.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 25, 2008)

quickshot said:


> It looks like she'd been smiling for a while because her smile doesn't seem as natural anymore. Same with her hand in no. 3, imho. But i'm far from ever being able to shoot this beautifully, so I shouldn't nit pick about that. I do really like number 8. It puts her on a very humble, awarding, "_i_-am-the-bride-today!" pedestal.


 
I totally agree about the smile.
She's a "Church of Christ" bride, and she's not used to wearing make up or being in the spotlight, so to speak.  I tried to get her looser, but she's really really really shy and humble.  I love her for that, but she was definately one of the harder brides due to her shy nature.


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Mar 27, 2008)

Your work is lovely! I hope my photographer can pull out such lovely shots for my wedding in June!!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 27, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Thank you guys for the kind words. She chose to enlarge #5 which was my personal favorite too!



And mine.

Did you do any like this with her head turned away more?  ...  or looking down?

Very nice!  Your posing of hands has come a long way, baby.

-Pete


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you Pete.  I'm stepping away from contemporary, and trying to emulate a more classic bridal.  There is soooo much to learn!


----------



## Peniole (Mar 27, 2008)

Beutiful bride, nice series as always. #6 her arm looks a bit purple, less so in #5.


----------



## zendianah (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy awesome shots!!  Do you bring lighting to your weddings? If so whats the set up like?


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 8, 2008)

Stunning.

I have the same question as zendianah - can you give up your lighting secrets?  In number 1 I see two specular spots in her eyes, and they seem very close together.  It looks like a pair of (umbrellas?  softboxes?  diffusers?) up on stands a foot or two higher than the camera, on either side of you, close by.

And what I like best about these?  The shadows.  You've got spectcular light control and the shadows seem intentionally well though out and planned.

Again - these are just stunning.


----------



## bikefreax (Apr 8, 2008)

Love them as well but 2 and 3 have the dress cut off at the bottom. Wish you had not done that but to the least excellant job.


----------



## GHP (Apr 8, 2008)

A very nice series.  I love the dress, very nice.  My favourite is nuber 7.
You do excellent work!


----------

